# How do i fix power throttle



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 21, 2022)

hi i have hp 840 g1 with i5 4300u cpu my cpus default power limit is 15-18 now on default settings it power throttles power throttling can be fixed by setting both pl1 and pl2 to 25 but it makes my cpu over 90 celsius on certain games help me how do u stop power throttling on default value?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 22, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> how do u stop power throttling on default value?


You don't.

Increase the power limits and you get less throttling and more heat.

Keep the power limits low for less heat and more power limit throttling. 

You want to have both no throttling and no extra heat. That is impossible.


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 22, 2022)

Power throlling caused by increased power limits for example. Try Decreasing the power though


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 23, 2022)

okay i increased my power limit to fix power throttling but i think my cpu lost performance its pretty visible in games how do i get my performance back?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> how do i get my performance back?


Why not reverse whatever change you made?

Run a ThrottleStop log file to confirm what is going on.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 23, 2022)

does making the power limits to 4095 both and current PP0 limit to 1023 make my performance faster?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2022)

Do some testing to see what settings are best for your computer.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 23, 2022)

hi unclewebb is this normal to be at 100% usage my cpu 0 , 2 are at 100% usage how do i fix this when i used cpu boosting software razer cortex and checked the throttlestop and these 2 were gone like only 2 threads? was there


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> how do i fix this


Do not use software that fully loads your CPU like that.

My computer runs great without any Razer software running on it.


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 26, 2022)

thanks unclewebb how do i fix edp current limit throttling?


----------



## bobthebuilderman (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi unclewebb could you tell me that what does powercut feature do? and how do i use it some people said it works on 4th gen cpu


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 31, 2022)

bobthebuilderman said:


> what does powercut feature do?


PowerCut tricks the CPU into misreporting the CPU power consumption data. I do not know if this feature will work on your CPU.

To use PowerCut, set the VCCIN voltage to somewhere around 1.75V to 1.80V and then press the Apply button. This voltage should show up in the FIVR monitoring table. 

Check the PowerCut box and press the Apply button again. After I do this, my FIVR looks like this.





VCCIN shows that it is locked to a fixed value. To the right of the checked PowerCut box, it shows Enabled. 

The secret is to only enable PowerCut when your computer is idle. On my 4700MQ, this trick completely disables any power limit throttling. I do not think this will do anything for you if your issue is EDP throttling. I think I remember someone using PowerCut on their 4th Gen U series CPU. It depends on how the BIOS has setup the CPU.


----------

